# carroll county



## meherg (Sep 29, 2010)

well has anyone had any luck
i sure havent


----------



## reezenshooter (Sep 30, 2010)

saw my first five of the season 2 days ago... ended up taking a 3 pointer with a carroll kicker ha....been awful other than that this year


----------



## Browtine (Oct 2, 2010)

Been seein' them movin' but haven't got to hunt yet since you bought my bow!    Saw one NICE buck the other day on a spot I'm going to hunt as soon as smoke pole season fires off.


----------



## meherg (Oct 16, 2010)

got 2 big does this morning in sandhill area 
heard about 8 shots 
what is everyone else doing


----------



## rolltide (Oct 17, 2010)

between two of us yesterday  8 does--let all walk  nothing on sunday,near whitesburg


----------



## Mwaldrop (Oct 20, 2010)

6 hunters saw 15 total in east carroll/ west douglas saturday. And that is really really low for the property believe it or not. two hunters on a powerline saw most of the deer. finally got on one sunday afternoon.


----------



## Buckhunter (Oct 30, 2010)

Saw 5 this morning in sandhill area, and probably heard 20+ shots. They were moving bigtime.


----------



## meherg (Oct 31, 2010)

they were on the move again this morning in the sandhill area 
saw 6 total 2 small bucks and 4 does


----------



## striper commander (Oct 31, 2010)

They were chasing in villa rica this morning.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 7, 2010)

Was out of town this weekend, anybody see chasing?


----------



## meherg (Nov 12, 2010)

my oldest son went this afternoon and he saw two chasing in the sandhill area


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 12, 2010)

meherg said:


> my oldest son went this afternoon and he saw two chasing in the sandhill area



will be in the woods early, will post results


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Had a small 6 point come under me today and he wasnt worried much about eating. Talked to a few others that hunt the sanhill area like us and they said the same thing. The younger ones seem to be ready, but I think the older ones are still about a week away.


----------



## meherg (Nov 26, 2010)

who all is hunting this weekend should be good i will be in the sandhill area in a swamp


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

I will be in sandhill as well tomm and sun am. GL


----------



## Payton Everett (Nov 27, 2010)

It was cold this morning and with the wind i only saw one deer


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 27, 2010)

Saw 3 does, sounded like a war zone with all the shots I heard, something was obviously on the move.


----------

